# IGF-1LR3 - How do you mix it?



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 8, 2010)

I just got 2 1mg vials of this stuff in powder form.  Just wondering what you mix it with.  I have BAC water, but I'm thinking you're sposed to mix it with some kind of acid water bullshit or sum10.  Can anyone offer some advices?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 8, 2010)

I best suggest mixing it with acetic acid (AA)...1-2ml of water pending how you are dosing.

/V


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 8, 2010)

If I mix it with 1:7 vinegar to sterile water, do I gotta filter the vin/water thru a whatman first?


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 8, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> If I mix it with 1:7 vinegar to sterile water, do I gotta filter the vin/water thru a whatman first?


 
yes, do 1:8 aa to distilled water. Reconstitute the igf with the aa solution. Then when ready to shoot, draw 4x the amout you would of the igf-1 with BA water, then draw your IGF in same syringe.Shoot


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 9, 2010)

^what Dragon said!^

/V


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 9, 2010)

At what point do you filter? I've never filtered, but I've always used sterile aa/H2O solution.


----------



## toothache (Apr 9, 2010)

I've always used bac water with my igf and have never been disappointed in the results.  I'm not real sure how bac water ever became 'bad' for igf.  I've never seen anyone post evidence to this.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 9, 2010)

*IGF-1*

Most of the benefits of HGH are derived from IGF-1 including fat loss and lean mass gains. In many ways HGH can be thought of as an IGF-1 precursor. In vivo IGF-1 is created by the metabolization of HGH in the liver. 

The most noticeable short term result of IGF is fat loss. IGF prevents insulin from transporting glucose across cell membranes. As a result the cells have to switch to burning off fat as a source of energy. Other benefits of IGF-1 include:

•increased amino acid transport to cells
•increased glucose transport
•increased protein synthesis
•decreased protein degradation
•increased RNA synthesis

The one limitation of IGF-1 is that its half-life in vivo is extremely short. This limitation is overcome with the creation of synthetic long r3 IGF-1, which has a much longer half-life than both synthetic and endogenous IGF-1. Insulin-Like Growth Factor I, Long R3 is a Synthetic Peptide that is an analog of human IGF-I with a 13 amino acid extension at the N-terminus.

Long R3 IGF-1 is in sterile lypholized kits with Acetic Acid for dilution. Long R3 IGF-1 is a research peptide and is not intended to treat or cure any conditions and should be used as a research chemical ONLY.

*Steps for Dilution:*

•Each Long r3 IGF-1 kit contains:
•1000mcg of lypholized Long R3 IGF-1
•2 CC’s of 0.6% Acetic Acid
•10 CC’s of IV grade Sodium Chloride

*Step one: *

Remove the tops of the IGF-1 vial and the Acetic Acid

*Step two: *

Dilute the IGF-1 with 2 cc’s of Acetic Acid.

***Note: This creates a concentration of 500mcg/ml. So each 1/10 of a CC is 50mcg’s. After dilution store the IGF-1 in the refrigerator at approximately 4 degrees Celsius.

*Step three: *

Draw the desired amount of IGF in to a syringe.

*Step four:*

Draw twice the liquid amount Sodium Chloride in to the same syringe

*Step five:*

Administer to your test subject


----------



## downtown (Apr 9, 2010)

Bac water isnt bad for IGF, but AA will keep the reconstituted IGF good for about a year.  I mix mine with a strong AA solution and add very little bac water, I like the Burn!!!!!


----------



## Perdido (Apr 9, 2010)

Site injected post workout?


----------



## downtown (Apr 9, 2010)

Ya, alot of people preffer post wo. I like using it pre workout, the pumps are amazing and from a scientific stand point it makes more sense for me to do it that way.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 9, 2010)

The shorter acting stuff works well for site injection/growth...the longer acting (IGF-1LR3) doesn't really matter where you inject.

_There are two types of IGF-1 that will typically be used by bodybuilders. One is bio-identical HuIGF-1, a 70 amino acid string. The other is Long R3 IGF-1, which is an 83 amino acid analog of human IGF-I comprising the complete human IGF-I sequence with the substitution of an Arg for the Glu at position 3 (hence R3), and a 13 amino acid extension peptide at the N-terminus (hence the long). Which of these you use depends on your goal.

HuIGF-1 is very short lived in the body (half life of probably around 10 minutes). *This type of IGF-1 is very useful if you are seeking local site growth.* Since it is so short lived, little of the IGF-1 makes it to other tissues and IGF-1 receptors in the body. The way to inject this is immediately post work out into the muscle that you wish to have local site growth. Use a U100 insulin syringe, and inject 80mcg's bilaterally into the desired muscle immediately post workout. For this type of IGF-1, I would use it workout days only or if desired you could inject on non-workout days first thing in the morning into a muscle group worked the previous day.

For Long R3 IGF-1, it isn't as critical that you inject into a local site as long R3 has a active window of many hours, and is designed specifically to resist being bound. Since it is common to reconstitute this type of IGF-1 with Benzyl Alcohol, Acetic Acid, or Hydrochloric Acid I would still recommend that you inject intra-muscular. It can and probably will leave a nice red irritated spot if you inject Sub-C. I still inject into a muscle just worked to take advantage of increased IGF-1 receptors, but because of the long activity window of this type of IGF-1 any muscle will work well and give you good results,. I would suggest that you inject between 40-80mcg's per day everyday immediately post workout on workout days, and first thing in the morning on non-workout days._


/V


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 9, 2010)

Good info broskies!  I just mixed 1mg igf-1lr3 w/2ccs of distilled water and white vinegar at roughly 8:1.  Guess I'll fire away first thing in the morning, around 40mcg.


Gears!


----------



## downtown (Apr 9, 2010)

Umm, did u use bac water?? 

What is going to sterilize it if there has been some type of contamination?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 10, 2010)

I have BAC water and will draw about about .2cc in the syringe with the igf1lr3/aa water solution before pinning.  At least, I was gonna do that but forgot this morning.  Should be okay as I don't think there was any contamination.  But, that'll be the plan going 4ward.


----------



## downtown (Apr 10, 2010)

Try out pre wo injections at least once, its friggin amazing.


----------



## coolermaster1219 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Hi*

Never mind I see some one has good details on this.


----------



## kenj (May 6, 2010)

my heads spinning with all differing advice, ive just bought 3 x 1mg vials of igf-1 lr3, my supplier said to mix with sterile water and it will be fine, however i have now been nudged along into buying 0.6% aa, finally thinking i have it sorted i have just read the advice on here to add sodium chloride to the mix.
          just callme mr frustrated fromnow on.


----------



## kenj (May 6, 2010)

yes my keyboard is crap ( keeps joining words together ) how many differant ways can poeple give me to fix it.


----------



## toothache (May 6, 2010)

Bac water is fine.  It doesn't degrade the igf any faster than acetic acid.  No idea why bac water got such a bad rap about this.  No one has ever produced any study or evidence of this.


----------

